# What kind of epson printer do I need for sublimation?



## Mike2015 (Nov 12, 2015)

Hey guys, I'm new here and I would like to know somes informations with somes printers.
1. I searched for cheap printers and I found these :
- Epson Expression Wireless All-In-One Inkjet Printer (XP-320) 
- Epson Expression Small-in-One Inkjet Printer (XP-530)
- Epson Expression Wireless All-In-One Inkjet Printer (XP-420)
- Epson WorkForce 2630 Wireless All-In-One Inkjet Printer (WF-2630)
- Epson WorkForce Wireless All-In-One Inkjet Printer (WF-2530) 
- Epson Expression Wireless All-In-One Inkjet Printer (XP-610)
In these printers that I sent to you, there is one who is for the sublimation?
2. If not, can you tell me the best printer for the sublimation?
I'm customizing socks. 
Thanks for the help[/FONT]


----------



## smacity (Jun 24, 2012)

look at cobrainks.com. They have them all set up with ciss and dye sub inks ready to go.

Steve.


----------



## FrankJersey (Jul 7, 2016)

Just a correction, it is .:: Cobra Ink Systems::. This is where the term CIS began


smacity said:


> look at cobrainks.com. They have them all set up with ciss and dye sub inks ready to go.
> 
> Steve.


----------



## Cynfaith (Jun 15, 2016)

I don't think you can with epson


----------



## john221us (Nov 29, 2015)

WF-3620/3640/7110/7610/7620. Cobra has sublimation inks for these


----------



## HumbleShirts (Sep 7, 2007)

Can these small dye sub printers sit up for a week at a time or more without printing and not get messed up? We got caught with that issue with our old DTG machine and if you don't use it daily, you will eventually clog up the heads. How do these dye sub printers hold up to that problem?


----------



## john221us (Nov 29, 2015)

HumbleShirts said:


> Can these small dye sub printers sit up for a week at a time or more without printing and not get messed up? We got caught with that issue with our old DTG machine and if you don't use it daily, you will eventually clog up the heads. How do these dye sub printers hold up to that problem?


I think sublimation ink in general has a tendency to clog. I haven't been doing too much sublimation, yet, but I ordered some more blanks, so I will be doing more. Right now I don't have a dedicated printer, so I switch the ink back to pigment after I am done printing. and run a cleaning. It burns a little ink, but I use the refillable cartridges, so it isn't too big of an issue.


----------



## Baxter1228 (Aug 9, 2016)

I have an Epson XP-320 & am having issues with the print colors not being as vibrant as they shoud be. Any suggestions?


----------



## socceronly (Jul 22, 2012)

Don't get the 7620 for sub. Some people seem to make it work, but myself and others on this forum have bricked it.

People seem to have more success with the 1430. I think the physical chip reset has something to do with that.


----------



## Brian (May 18, 2007)

Epson WF7110(if you can find one) or Epson WF7610 will work and they can print 13x19 prints from these.


----------



## JamieRobinson (Aug 12, 2016)

The Epson WF-2630 does just fine with the CISS kit.


----------



## etrooper3 (Jul 1, 2020)

I just got a 2630, where doni get the kit from cobraink doesn't have them?


----------



## Reymond (Oct 26, 2016)

;EP1900SB=Epson 1900 Sublimation
;EP4400SB=Epson 4400 Sublimation
;EP4450SB=Epson 4450 Sublimation
;EP4800SB=Epson 4800 Sublimation
;EP4880SB=Epson 4880 Sublimation
;E4900SUB=Epson 4900 Sublimation
;EPD120SB=Epson D120 Sublimation

;RGX7000S=Ricoh GX-7000 Sublimation
;RGX3300S=Ricoh GXe-3300 Sublimation
;RGE7700S=Ricoh GXe-7700 Sublimation
;RSG3110S=Ricoh SG 3110 Sublimation
;TSG7100S=Ricoh SG 7100 Sublimation


----------

